# HC not sent priority mail



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a good portion of HC coming from another hobbyist but it was accidentally sent by regular mail instead of priority. :-| Do you guys think it will make the journey? I'm not sure how he prepared it for shipping, but he said it was packaged well and hopefully should survive. I'm not worried about losing my money, he told me if it died because of the long shipping to send him a picture and we'd talk. I was just really excited to be getting a decent amount of a plant I've been wanting to try for a good price. 

I just thought I'd see what you guys think the chances are of it surviving. It's coming from Oregon (weather unknown) to Arkansas (low 70's forecasted into next week).
Thanks


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

If the temps are moderate and the plant stays damp it should be ok. Last year I received an order that was lost in the mail for a week and the plants did fine.
JR


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking if it was sent out yesterday (tuesday), then it should arrive on Monday of next week, so about 6-7 days in the mail. HC is a fairly resilient plant and it will arrive in decent if not good conditions when wrapped in a damp paper towel or newspaper. I wouldn't worry about it too much.

-John N.


----------

